# Shopping in NYC



## Lorcan02 (27 Nov 2007)

Just back from a shopping trip to New York City. A great time was had by all. However some of our observations were .. It is not the best place to get fashionable ladies clothes. We found most of the stores Macey's Century 21 etc were quite old fashioned, picked up a few bits and pieces - but nothing like what we'd hoped ! It was absolutely brilliant for Jeans, childrens clothes, and Men's clothes. We visited the Jersey Gardens outlet, found it brilliant - but didn't get to see quarter of it in our day there. Didn't get to Woodbury Common, so perhaps it would have been a better option for ladies fashion. Just wondering what other peoples views and thoughts were ?!


----------



## beautfan (27 Nov 2007)

I agree about ladies fashions.  Better stick to shoes, bags and make up where you will make good savings.  DSW - Designer Shoe Warehouse has some fab stuff.


----------



## colm (27 Nov 2007)

Did you say you were there for just one day??


----------



## Pink (27 Nov 2007)

Totally agree with you.
We were there in Sept and were a bit disapointed! Not sure were we building it up to something it wasn't before we went. I've a friend who loves the place and goes there 2 or 3 times a year.
Each to there own!
We were in Florida in May and found it brilliant for everything! It was great cause we were able to hire a car and drive to all the different shopping centres and not have to wait for buses to get home. Was defo more enjoyable and relaxing shopping!


----------



## Lorcan02 (27 Nov 2007)

We were there for 4 nights. Agree with previous poster on handbags, perfume and jewelery was also good value.


----------



## johndoe64 (27 Nov 2007)

Been to NY loads of times and it's great for casual stuff, my wife always says the same for fashionable stuff it's not great, we've done all the outlest places and then some we have been there at least a dozen times but we have enjoyed partying there so it wasn't just about shopping.


----------



## miselemeas (27 Nov 2007)

Did you go to Bloomingdales (R Lauren, Max Studio, Anne Klein, Juicy Couture, French Connection, Jones New York...), Barneys (brilliant), Calvin Klein, Louis Vuitton, Saks Fifth Ave, Miu Miu, Henri Bendel? Found all these to be quite cutting edge, cheaper than Dublin - sometimes you can get last season's stuff at knockdown prices in the outlets or in places like Century 21, T J Maxx and Marshall's, which suits a lot of Irish people.


----------



## meath23 (27 Nov 2007)

Im also just back also from New York.  Spent 10 hours in Jersey Gardens.   I bought nice jeans, Cords etc for myself in Gap and American Eagle. For the fella good bargains in Tommy Hilfiger and Polo. Also if you do some good looking you can find nice designer stuff in Cohoes or Daffys. Bought a few little dresses for weddings (stuff you know other people wont show up in same outfit  ) but as far as fashionable tops go i agree they are a bit behind in the fashion. I like New York & Co for work/office casual gear like shirts etc. Also TJ Maxx if you have the patience. Found all the links for sites on [broken link removed] before i went. Dollar was great!


----------



## Calico (27 Nov 2007)

Lorcan02 said:


> It is not the best place to get fashionable ladies clothes.



That is purely subjective! It never ceases to amaze me to see what is considered fashionable over here. It seems to me that the girls dress as, well, sluts and the men as rejects from a boyband! Give me NY fashion any day!


----------



## Flymask (28 Nov 2007)

I know I have a warped sense of humour and that usernames are no indication of anything, but am I the only one getting a bit of a giggle out of 'Lorcan' being delighted with the handbags, perfume & jewellery in NY, while being a bit disappointed by the ladies fashions??

I have visions of there being handbags at dawn between Lorcan & Shirley Temple Bar as to who has the best gear!

Anyway, Lorcan - hope you had a great time in NY and that you're all stocked up for Christmas! (All for under $175 I hope!!)


----------



## extopia (28 Nov 2007)

No offense, but Jersey Gardens is not in New York, that's a bit like coming to Dublin and doing your shopping in Navan (no offense to Meath either).


----------



## square1 (28 Nov 2007)

If your looking for fashionable tops you should try Manhattan Mall (Next to Macy's on Herald Square) where there is a Charlotte Russe, Wet Seal, Jimmys and Express. All the US versions of Top shop/ Miss Selfridge etc. Upstairs is Steve and Barry which stocks the new Sarah Jessica Parker range (which isn't great I have to say but all under $20 - so it's possible to pick up a few nice bits). Also Forever 21 accross the road have nice dressy stuff. Generally I think the casual stuff in the US is nicer than at home and the dressy stuff not as dressy. But American girls don't seem to dress up as much! Personally I on hundreds of trips I have never found clothes I like in either Century 21 or Daffys. I just go there for bags and possibly shoes! Only since I lived in New York did I actually go to any of these stores listed above though. When I was on holidays before and went to Jersey Gardens I actually never went into these places because I had never heard of them. Also good for designer wear is Marshalls (one in Jersey Gardens). I just got ski gear (Jacket and pair of Colombia ski trousers) for $70 for the lot! Got to be happy with those apples!


----------



## scatriona (28 Nov 2007)

We went last wk. I found the 'designer' section in C21, very hit and miss, but I did find a lovely coat. Daffys is like Guineys, so I wouldn't bother with that.
The TJ Maxx & Filenes Basement on 6th Ave weren't great (probably too used to TKs here!). Macy's was good if you rooted through the racks with discounts! Bloomingdales had fabulous shoes and boots on sale, and we spotted a decent Raymond Veil watch there for 400USD! And this was before Thanksgiving sales...
Didn't bother with the outlets, as we were only there for 4 days. Mainly site-seeing.. loved every minute of it!


----------



## Shiram (28 Nov 2007)

I was in Woodbury Common in August and to be honest I didn't think it was great.  I think they had a much better selection for guys.  Most people I have spoken about it share the same opinion.


----------



## carpedeum (28 Nov 2007)

extopia said:


> No offense, but Jersey Gardens is not in New York, that's a bit like coming to Dublin and doing your shopping in Navan (no offense to Meath either).


 
Going to NYC to spend most of the time shopping and even leaving the city for more shopping is crazy! Celtic Tiger gone mad! Go to NYC, but, buy a couple of luxurious items in Barney's, Macy's etc that Dublin stores don't have or would cost too much in BT's etc. Then spend the bulk of your time seeing the sights, walking the districts, going to good restaurants etc. There is too much to do and see in NYC! We went a couple of years ago and we blokes let the wives go shopping while we took helicopter trips around Manhattan, chilled out in Central Park, went to the Met and natural History Museum, pigged out on food and vino in Little italy and Tribeca, supped beer at baseball games, took boat trips, got "lost" with our mobiles going out of range  in bars etc.


----------



## Billo (28 Nov 2007)

Can you recover tax paid on purchases, at the airport before you return?


----------



## shesells (28 Nov 2007)

Billo said:


> Can you recover tax paid on purchases, at the airport before you return?


 
No - but there's no tax on clothes in NYC below $120...so buy your purchases in small batches. Also no sales tax on clothes in New Jersey if you trek out to Jersey Gardens.

Personally I thought Jersey Gardens was a kip, ditto Century 21! Have been to Woodbury Commons too but IMO why waste time leaving the city?

Get your 11% visitors discount at Macy*s and Bloomingdales, hit the sale racks in all the stores and even go mad, pay full price in some stores, with the dollar being great value, it's going to be way cheaper than here.

My favourites are NYC & Co for work stuff, Express for nice things for me, Banana Republic and Gap can be hit and miss but I love their stuff, Bloomingdales for special occasion wear and DSW for shoe bargains!


----------



## thejuggler (29 Nov 2007)

Going to New York just to go shopping is madness in my opinion.  I have been there twice and have done Woodbury Common and Jersey Gardens.  Yes there are are savings to be made but you have to offset this against flight and accomodation costs plus the costs of eating out and just getting around in Manhattan.  There is also a big tipping culture in the US which I resent.  Everyone who even opens a door fo you has their hand out for a tip.

My wife and I were planning a trip this Christmas but cancelled our trip in the end.  We decided that we could buy what we wanted in Ireland or online for less cost overall than a trip to the big apple.

Everyone should visit New York once and see the sights but in my view its not worth going there year after year


----------



## extopia (29 Nov 2007)

thejuggler said:


> There is also a big tipping culture in the US which I resent.  Everyone who even opens a door fo you has their hand out for a tip.



You're kidding I'm sure.


----------



## thejuggler (29 Nov 2007)

No that's genuinely been my experience both times I was there.  In fact I've witnessed staff in hotels lingering in the room expecting a tip even though they've only been doing their jobs. Also they don't like it if you want to carry your own bags etc.
And the sales staff are very false.  The whole "I'm you're best friend in the world - have  a nice day" thing grates with me.  Funnily enough I've been to other parts of the US florida Vegas and LA and this wasn't as pronounced.  Maybe just an NY thing.


----------



## foxylady (29 Nov 2007)

Everyone should visit New York once and see the sights but in my view its not worth going there year after year[/quote]

Oh my God I so disagree with that, myself and partner have been 4 times in the last 4 years and brought our son 3 of the times. We love it and would never get sick of it. Its a great city with a great buzz to it and so more to it than just shopping.


----------



## square1 (29 Nov 2007)

Juggler - you obviously never went to work in the US as a teenager on a J1! Anyone in a job regarded to be in a 'service' line of work where they could reasonably be expected to receive tips only needs to be paid a reduced minimum wage - which when I worked as a waitress was $1.27 (I just checked online this has gone up to a whole $2.17 an hour now), needless to say I wouldn't have been able to live on my pay cheque which came to $32 a week. Plus you have to declare tips - on which you are taxed. Which often meant my pay cheque was a minus figure - ie: I owed revenue rather than getting any wages. Just something to think about when your begruding paying a tip at the end of service - this is all these people are getting paid. 
And as for the 'I'm you best friend thing' its better than trying to get service in Dublin when you have to listen to the whole escapades of the person serving you's night out before they finally begrudgingly take your money for whatever you want to buy. In that light give me fake any day. At least they're 'pretending' to do their jobs!


----------



## miselemeas (29 Nov 2007)

square1 said:


> Juggler - you obviously never went to work in the US as a teenager on a J1! Anyone in a job regarded to be in a 'service' line of work where they could reasonably be expected to receive tips only needs to be paid a reduced minimum wage - which when I worked as a waitress was $1.27 (I just checked online this has gone up to a whole $2.17 an hour now), needless to say I wouldn't have been able to live on my pay cheque which came to $32 a week. Plus you have to declare tips - on which you are taxed. Which often meant my pay cheque was a minus figure - ie: I owed revenue rather than getting any wages. Just something to think about when your begruding paying a tip at the end of service - this is all these people are getting paid.
> And as for the 'I'm you best friend thing' its better than trying to get service in Dublin when you have to listen to the whole escapades of the person serving you's night out before they finally begrudgingly take your money for whatever you want to buy. In that light give me fake any day. At least they're 'pretending' to do their jobs!


 
Agree wholeheartedly - wages in the service industry are notoriously low and these guys depend on tips for their bread and butter. In my experience the best service here is from non-nationals who take their jobs seriously. I am happy to pay for good service anytime.

Foxylady - "Everyone should visit New York once and see the sights but in my view its not worth going there year after year" 

A very general statement and perhaps it doesn't suit your particular taste, but many people are very happy to return to Courtown, Galway, Benidorm....., year after year


----------



## ubiquitous (29 Nov 2007)

miselemeas said:


> wages in the service industry are notoriously low and these guys depend on tips for their bread and butter.



Maybe people could remember this the next time they indulge in spurious comparisons of the USA v "rip off" Ireland...


----------



## ubiquitous (29 Nov 2007)

miselemeas said:


> "Everyone should visit New York once and see the sights but in my view its not worth going there year after year"
> 
> A very general statement and perhaps it doesn't suit your particular taste, but many people are very happy to return to Courtown, Galway, Benidorm....., year after year



Er, presumably that's why they said "... but in my view..."


----------



## foxylady (29 Nov 2007)

ubiquitous said:


> Er, presumably that's why foxylady said "... but in my view..."


 

I actually was not the one who said its not worth going again??????


----------



## ubiquitous (29 Nov 2007)

apologies - error now corrected.


----------



## extopia (30 Nov 2007)

Well all I can can say is I feel sorry for the newly wealthy Irish on their New York shopping trips begrudging a tip to hotel porters and waiters as if they never went anywhere else in their lives. 

If you grew up in the 80s like me, a "trip" to NYC had nothing to do with shopping, more to do with just trying to get a job, get started, get ahead. 

No doubt the tip begrudgers just brazen it out and look the other way until the porter leaves the room.


----------



## Shiram (30 Nov 2007)

I have to agree with Thejuggler with regards tipping.  After a week in Manhattan I was resenting it too.  The first page of almost every menu details what they consider a decent tip i.e. 18%.


----------



## Firefly (30 Nov 2007)

McDonalds?


----------



## Auntie (30 Nov 2007)

thejuggler said:


> The whole "I'm you're best friend in the world - have a nice day" thing grates with me.


I have to say, I actually liked that. False an all as it is, it's a million times better than the surly, disinterested shop staff u can get in Ireland

With regards to the tipping, one restaurant we were in it was printed on the receipt about the suggested tip and they had circled it and written Thank You! I must say it really didn't bother me. A friend who lives there said that the rule of thumb for restaurant tipping us usually twice the tax. So that's what we generally gave. 

This was my first trip and I absolutely loved it, could definitely see myself going back again (and again!) - if only to do the things that we didn't get around to doing this time.


----------



## miselemeas (30 Nov 2007)

foxylady said:


> I actually was not the one who said its not worth going again??????


 
My apologies Foxylady - on taking another look I see that the quotation didn't show up as such as the beginning "[/quote]" was omitted from your post.


----------

